# Background music on WGN Tribune blackout screen



## jss92 (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone know what SonicTap channel that is playing on the 'Sorry for the interruption...' screen for WGN while negotiations are underway. 

I'm traveling and don't have access to my directv at home to figure out myself. Hotel I'm at has limited directv service. 

Thx.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Now I'm curious. I'll have to Shazam it when I get home, to at least see what comes up.


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

It's channel 818 - Hottest Hits. The same music is also used directly before and after live programming on the part-time sports channels.


----------

